# Oldies and classic rock!!!



## NeoAnarchist (Oct 22, 2008)

So what i want is for all of you to think of atleast 1 classic rock band and song, im making a playlist and i like classic rock, lol i just dont know the band names and songs. so its hard to build one without knowin of some bands.


----------



## Twistyman (Oct 22, 2008)

*Procol harem(sp)... lighter shade of pale...
Uriha heep (sp).. magicians birthday... jethro tull
zepplin... anything....
Mountain.. Mississippi queen..theme for an imaginary western...
bob seger... turn the page.. mainstreet...

*


----------



## MauiLover1 (Oct 22, 2008)

ummmmmmmmm, 'blinded by the light' by Manfred Mann's Earth Band


----------



## MauiLover1 (Oct 22, 2008)

..........i dont care what anyone says, the line goes 'wrapped up like a DOUCHE!'


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## NeoAnarchist (Oct 22, 2008)

lol i could swear it says Rev'd up like a douche, but it says duce...idk lol but i always think that too


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Oct 22, 2008)

NeoAnarchist said:


> lol i could swear it says Rev'd up like a douche, but it says duce...idk lol but i always think that too


The lyric reads *deuce*, '60s slang for a 1932 Ford, but it's always been *douche* to me.


----------



## ZenMaster (Oct 22, 2008)

Classic Rock. My favorite genre.

I'll list some of my favorite bands and a random song, not necessarily the best, just what pops into my head.

*alphabetized for clarity*


AC/DC - Hells Bells
AeroSmith - Living on the Edge
Black Sabbath - War Pigs
Blue Oyster Cult - Don't Fear the Reaper
Bob Segar - Old Time Rock n' Roll
Boston - Foreplay/Longtime
Creedence Clearwater Revival - Fortunate Son
Deep Purple - Smoke on the Water
Eric Johnson - Cocaine
Foreigner - Juke Box Hero
Guns n' Roses - Paradise City
Kansas - Carry on my Wayward Son
Led Zepplin - Kashmir
Lynard Skynard - Two Steps
Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon
Queen - Bohemian Rapsody
Quiet Riot - Come on Feel the Noise
REO Speedwagon - Take It On the Run
Rolling Stones - Paint It Black
Rush - YYZ
Skid Row - 18 and Life
Steve Miller Band - Jet Airliner
Styx - Come Sail Away
Ted Nugent - Stranglehold
Tom Petty - Running Down a Dream
Van Halen - Panama
ZZ Top - Sharp Dressed Man




To name a few


----------



## Killa Man (Oct 23, 2008)

canned heat - going up the country 
elo - fire on high 
the doors - waiting for the sun 
tragically hip - new orleans is sinking 
black sabbath - sweet leaf 
tom petty - free fallin 
collective soul - shine 
seals and croft - summer breeze 
eagles - hotel california 
focus - hocus pocus 
carlos santana - black magic woman 
the hollies - long cool woman in a black dress 
cream - white room 
dokken - kiss of death 
talking heads - psycho killer 
the zombies - time of the season 
led zepplin - all of my love 
rush - tom sawyer 
queen - bohemian rhapsody


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Oct 24, 2008)

so far this is my playlist....

http://www.musicplaylist.us/mc/mp3player-othersite.swf?


----------



## ZenMaster (Oct 24, 2008)

Hmm Lynard Skynard did not do "Black Betty"

That was done by RamJam

This actually isn't the first time I've seen that get mistaken

Also, I had a mistake in my playlist which I see in yours, Eric Clapton did the song Cocaine, Eric Johnson did like Cliffs of Dover. whoops

Pantera is classic rock? News to me haha.



Anyways, good playlist there, most of those artists have amazing albums you should listen to.


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Oct 24, 2008)

lol ya pantera isnt really classic rock, but it was around with guns n roses...i think haha o well still tho cowboys from hell is a good some too, reminds me of guitar hero, awesome fuckin game btw, but ya, as soon as i thought of cocaine the name eric clapton came to mind. but the playlist goes on!! 

SO IF U GUYS STILL THINK OF DIFFERENT BANDS NOW AND THEN U SHOULD COME JOTT THEM DOWN. lol smoke on


----------

